# Paramedic struck off



## coldclarity (Sep 29, 2009)

I can't find a link, but there was a bit on the BBC news at 7pm about a paramedic being struck off because he refused to treat a lady who was hypo on a bus. He said she was acting drunk, but fortunately his colleague took her blood sugar and treated her appropriately.

I wish I could remember all the details and/or find a link.


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8280785.stm

there you go


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

coldclarity said:


> I can't find a link, but there was a bit on the BBC news at 7pm about a paramedic being struck off because he refused to treat a lady who was hypo on a bus. He said she was acting drunk, but fortunately his colleague took her blood sugar and treated her appropriately.
> 
> I wish I could remember all the details and/or find a link.



There was a story like this a while ago about a merseyside paramedic , I wonder if this is the same one?


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

the link shows


----------



## coldclarity (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Steff  No idea why I couldn't find it!


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

i could not find it anywhere on the health news on bbc news site i had to type it in search box

no probs


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 29, 2009)

Seems to me that man has some serious issues of his own, and a very uncertain grip on reality/. It's lucky the bus driver insisted isn't it?


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 30, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Seems to me that man has some serious issues of his own, and a very uncertain grip on reality/. It's lucky the bus driver insisted isn't it?



Totally - switched on cookie, deserves a bonus!  Also lucky the nutty paramedic's colleague sussed out the situation...  Most paramedics are fab thankfully!  I can't help but wonder if the woman was wearing a medic alert type bracelet or was carrying id as a diabetic of some kind?  I guess if they just assumed she was drunk they wouldn't bother checking further anyway?  Interesting story!


----------



## Einstein (Oct 1, 2009)

An unfortunate event, but a wise decision by the authorities [for once] about the ability of this 'professional' to carry out his work.

Lucky for the lady that ambulance crews work in pairs and the bus driver can tell someone who is ill from a drunk!


----------

